# office Key aus Registry auslesen



## Gamer123 (27. November 2007)

hab die suche genutzt aber nichts passendes gefunden,

wie ich aus der Registry auslese is mir kler, das Problem is das der Pfad zum Key von Office 2003 folgender ist: 

HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\11\Registration\{irgendeine lange nummer die auf jedem PC anders ist}

DigitalProductId

wie bekomme ich den Pfad zum Schlüssel heraus, da er auf jedem PC anders ist

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Gamer123 (4. Dezember 2007)

kann mir keiner helfen oder hab ich mich schlecht ausgedrückt und es versteht keiner mein Problem


----------

